# Routines to save money



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I started out ride sharing around late May/early June after some unfortunate events in life that left me nearly dead broke overnight. I'm finally back to a somewhat stable and more comfortable state but certainly far from "free", which for me, motivates me further to stop wasting money unnecessarily on things than when I was broke.

Here are some "late year resolutions" on changes I hope to make to trim the fat and put away some more dough for the future:

1) eat out less, prepare basic lunch/dinner at home. Sure is convenient eating out, but it can be kinda expensive if not dining at cheap fast food, which is really unhealthy. Planning on maybe a pre-made grocery store salad (Safeway salads aren't bad), and maybe a sandwich and soup for lunch/dinner.

2) monthly car wash programs. $20-$25 for unlimited monthly car wash, instead of the usual $9 or so per wash. Allows me to wash about 3x/wk conveniently, and finally found one that's open 24/7 which is super nice

3) I've already been doing this since almost day 1, but... Top up gas anytime near Costco, and always use Uber debit card for cash back. The 12-15% promo was super nice but the current 5% is still very good IMO. Even the best credit card I had for gas only gave me back 4% and I had to wait til the end of the year for a one-time payout. I use my airport trips as an excuse to swing by the Costco nearby to top up, since I have no idea when I'll be near one again next.

4) cash out Uber debit card at Walmart, for 2% free. A little inconvenient and tedious, but I need stuff from there anyways.

What routines do you have to keep from spending unnecessary money?


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

If you want to control spending, pay everything cash (except gas may be). It's too easy to spend money on plastic.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Good to do, but I don't really have problems with that anymore, since I wrecked my pretty-good credit during the time I was broke and maxed out a couple credit cards, to the tune of about $30k. I'm currently under collections and thinking about a bankruptcy option, but need to gather more info first.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I wash my own car. It's cheap and gives me some exercise.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Buy cases of Deer Park water at Sams club. A case of 48 runs me roughly $4.00. I can make that last a month as I don’t drink tap water at all. Purified bottled water is basically tap water. So forget that too.

Shut off lights in rooms you aren’t in.

Pay you car note two days early. Believe it or not, it saves on the interest in the long run.

Pack snacks for yourself when doing U/L. Make sure they are protein filled and easy to eat and don’t make a mess.

Don’t drive empty any longer than you can help. Find several spots that you can “station” at, in your market, until your next ride. This saves gas as well as wear and tear on your car.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@Illini Some things seem cheaper but isn't necessarily so. I spend a ton of time on the road and earn more while working than I would save washing my car, so in the end it would actually cost me more. Time is worth $$, and without going too overboard it should be considered what the total cost of operations is on a task.

For example at 10 washes per month @ $20/mo, it costs me $2/wash. It would cost just about that much in supplies alone to do it myself. The wash that I go to has an excellent blow dry system, and is almost on par with a typical towel dry. I can't stand water spots from undried washes.

@Jlynn I buy water at Costco, 40 bottles x 0.5L runs $5 after CRV deposit/taxes, for U/L. After some on/off decisions, I settled to offering bottled water in my car. I have a pretty decent RO/DI system at home with a countertop faucet and pressurized storage tank that I drink out of when I'm at home mostly.

I bought LED bulbs for everything as soon as I moved into this house, so it saves a bit. I used to run the A/C or heater continuously even when I'm not home, for the convenience of having a comfy environment to walk into, but now I shut it off when I'm not home. Definitely a big difference in bill.

~~~~~~~~~~~

I cringe at the thought of having random Craigslist housemates, but I have extra bedrooms that I don't need and am rarely home, so I've been tinkering with the idea of getting people to rent out some rooms.

I especially hate the idea of getting a renter who slips through the cracks and ends up being super annoying with a personality/traits I hate, but can't get rid of easily. So maybe I'll really clean up and set up rooms for an AirBnB style rental to see how it could go? Though that could turn out bad too.

Could be an easy $1k-$1.5k+/mo in extra income, but still pretty uneasy about it...


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> @Illini Some things seem cheaper but isn't necessarily so. I spend a ton of time on the road and earn more while working than I would save washing my car, so in the end it would actually cost me more. Time is worth $$, and without going too overboard it should be considered what the total cost of operations is on a task.
> 
> For example at 10 washes per month @ $20/mo, it costs me $2/wash. It would cost just about that much in supplies alone to do it myself. The wash that I go to has an excellent blow dry system, and is almost on par with a typical towel dry. I can't stand water spots from undried washes.
> 
> ...


I used to be a host for Airbnb but not anymore but I do rent rooms. If you decide to rent rooms I strongly advise you to require a deposit equal to the price of an eviction and do a background check and put everything in writing and have them sign a copy as well as yourself so there's no confusion about the rules of the house and when rents due.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Buy cases of Deer Park water at Sams club. A case of 48 runs me roughly $4.00. I can make that last a month as I don't drink tap water at all. Purified bottled water is basically tap water. So forget that too.
> 
> Shut off lights in rooms you aren't in.
> 
> ...


Pay your car note a couple/few times a month. Split the monthly payments into two or four payments. Makes a HUGE difference in interest.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Pay your car note a couple/few times a month. Split the monthly payments into two or four payments. Makes a HUGE difference in interest.


Ask about that before actually doing it as some companies will punish you for not making the full payment by the time it's due.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Ask about that before actually doing it as some companies will punish you for not making the full payment by the time it's due.


I do make the full payment by the time it's due...

Let's say we're talking about a payment of $100 due by Nov. 1. You divide the payment by 4 ($25), and make that $25 payment on Oct. 4, 11, 18 & 25. Now, once you get used to making payments weekly, you'll find some months have 5 pay dates in them. For our example, you can make a 5th payment on the 1st. Payments are credited to the loan as they're received, each payment lowering the interest amount due. They can't charge you interest on money you already paid.

I've had loans where I knocked 1 year off the end of the loan every two years. 6-year loan paid off in 4, and I didn't "feel" the extra payments along the way.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I recommend bacon and eggs and stay away from the cereal.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I started out ride sharing around late May/early June after some unfortunate events in life that left me nearly dead broke overnight. I'm finally back to a somewhat stable and more comfortable state but certainly far from "free", which for me, motivates me further to stop wasting money unnecessarily on things than when I was broke.
> 
> Here are some "late year resolutions" on changes I hope to make to trim the fat and put away some more dough for the future:
> 
> ...


Keep each meal to a dollar or less. Never eat out. 
Wash the car at home.

I paid off my mortgage in four years.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Right now, we've pretty much stopped going out to restaurants altogether, except for Subway, because where i am it always costs us $60-75 ++ for something simple like pasta, or burgers, and a couple of beers. Really easy to blow $200 as well, on a steak dinner with just one bottle wine. It's absolutely insane to eat out where I live. You can thank the recession and a $15 hour minimum wage for that. Service sucks too. We cook at home, and use the money we saved to buy a really good bottle of vino instead for $25.

I wash my car myself for about $3-4 less than the machine systems cost, and do a job that is twice as good. It's excellent upper body exercise as well, especially with the foam brush. Just did it an hour ago actually.

My gas purchases are getting me 7 cents a litre back by using a certain M/C that belongs to a supermarket chain here, so about 30 cents a gallon reduction of the best posted price.

The same M/C accumulates points with every purchase, so we use it for absolutely everything, and get free groceries to the amount of $100-125 a month.

We own a condo, but the mortgage payment was the same as the rent for the rental condo we were living in before. Stay within your means.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I started out ride sharing around late May/early June after some unfortunate events in life that left me nearly dead broke overnight. I'm finally back to a somewhat stable and more comfortable state but certainly far from "free", which for me, motivates me further to stop wasting money unnecessarily on things than when I was broke.
> 
> Here are some "late year resolutions" on changes I hope to make to trim the fat and put away some more dough for the future:
> 
> ...


Those Gillette fusion 5 razors can be resharpened, by dragging them backwards across denim.

I bought a pack of ten about 3 years ago and still have a handful that are working. Prior to that I would throw them away, not knowing they could be sharpened.

I've probably saved a few hundred with this life hack.

Also, it's possible to learn to cut and style your own hair with the right tools, if the style is not complicated. Need a good trimmer with various guards. The barbershop ones that plug in will last a lifetime. Also need a hand mirror and lots of dexterity.

Also...you can buy dental picks to scrape tartar. Not advocating skipping cleanings, but you can do a pretty good job yourself. Might be able to go to dentist yearly as opposed to 6 months. ( I've never had a cavity, won the genetic lottery with that one.)

Also, you can get teeth whitening gel and trays on Amazon for pennies. Works better than expensive white strips.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Are you serious ?

Those cost a million dollars for a pack of 3 !!! -o:-o:-o:

I am using them now, going to try that trick this week.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> We cook at home, and use the money we saved to buy a really good bottle of vino instead for $25.


Ever thought of buying your favorites by the case, or mix and matching cases? Check out your favorite best wines articles online, and head over to wine.com and search for them there. They usually have some of the best prices, with a huge selection of wines.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep, I've bought cases of wines before.

Here's the last one we tried. Bought a case and it lasted a month. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I started out ride sharing around late May/early June after some unfortunate events in life that left me nearly dead broke overnight. I'm finally back to a somewhat stable and more comfortable state but certainly far from "free", which for me, motivates me further to stop wasting money unnecessarily on things than when I was broke.
> 
> Here are some "late year resolutions" on changes I hope to make to trim the fat and put away some more dough for the future:
> 
> ...


Hey,
Thank you, I fit in with the gone broke part completely.
Uber has been my lifesaver to get
back on my feet. I absolutely cut back on any unnecessary spending. My Van's are now Moccasins. Everything you said is true! 
But, I'll give you 5 Stars if you delete the "Cut
Back on Fast Food part." Lol
Ubereats and tips, came just in time.
Thank you for your Positvie Energy!!!
It reaches out to all of us!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Are you serious ?
> 
> Those cost a million dollars for a pack of 3 !!! -o:-o:-o:
> 
> I am using them now, going to try that trick this week.


I paid $38 for a package of 20 Gillette Mach 3 Turbo blades at Costco. They should last me for two years.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Those Gillette fusion 5 razors can be resharpened, by dragging them backwards across denim.
> 
> I bought a pack of ten about 3 years ago and still have a handful that are working. Prior to that I would throw them away, not knowing they could be sharpened.
> 
> ...


For real? My kids always made fun of me for trying to save money. 
Tooth picks and cotton swabs make Q-tips.
Old toothbrushes and vinegar take scale off of chrome faucets, soaked for 30 min. 
Baking soda and water for heartburn. Tastes awful,
but has best results.
I heard stories about The Depression every day growing up. It stayed with me.
My kids say "Tweeker!" I say "Then You Start Buying It!" It gets quiet. Lol

Sharpening razor's? You must be a Man of Steel ??


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

If you serious about saving money.
Forget about paying for car wash.... Get yourself a big bottle of car wash and do it yourself at less then 10 cents a wash.
Laziness got you to been practically bankrupt so only way to get out of it is hard work.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Re: carwash, posted already but will repost.

Laziness isn't what got me broke FYI.



raisedoncereal said:


> @Illini Some things seem cheaper but isn't necessarily so. I spend a ton of time on the road and earn more while working than I would save washing my car, so in the end it would actually cost me more. Time is worth $$, and without going too overboard it should be considered what the total cost of operations is on a task.
> 
> For example at 10 washes per month @ $20/mo, it costs me $2/wash. It would cost just about that much in supplies alone to do it myself. The wash that I go to has an excellent blow dry system, and is almost on par with a typical towel dry. I can't stand water spots from undried washes.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Re: carwash, posted already but will repost.
> 
> Laziness isn't what got me broke FYI.


Ur wasting money that you don't have on car washes. When you can do it yourself in the same time if not less.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No I can't.

There are plenty of things in life that appear cheaper on the surface but in reality cost more. It is foolish to look at only "free vs $2" to make that decision on what will ultimately be the better decision in terms of total cost.

I make way more than $2 in the time it costs to wash my car.

It's the exact same concept on why most financially successful people do not pay off their home mortgage: they can use the extra capital on businesses that generate way more than the 6% or so that their home loan interest costs them. It is foolish to think "I'll pay off my mortgage because I can, and save on interest" without considering the fact that you can make more $$ putting that money in play in other businesses than what the interest will cost you.

That is basic stuff in money management.

No need to be "penny-wise, but dollar-foolish".


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Keep each meal to a dollar or less. Never eat out.
> Wash the car at home.
> 
> I paid off my mortgage in four years.


Four years is incredible! Did mine in twelve and I thought that was incredible.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> No I can't.
> 
> There are plenty of things in life that appear cheaper on the surface but in reality cost more. It is foolish to look at only "free vs $2" to make that decision on what will ultimately be the better decision in terms of total cost.
> 
> ...


You don't got no money to manage.
Anyways best of luck mate.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I saved over $25k so far between Uber and a side gig. I can afford to make financially correct choices to skip washing my own car.

If I was broke down to my last $20 that might not be the same situation.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> Laziness isn't what got me broke FYI.


???

if you open an account with fidelity (I mean just a regular ol brokerage account with $10 of penny stocks) you can drop in for all the free coffee, biscotti, free water etc. this is the same if you bank with Wells Fargo or chase.

If you can't cut your own hair, there is a nice salon by the name of Todd dipetro, every Monday they do walk ins where students cut your hair (very nice, when I did mine she made sure it was perfect-so yes it took a few hours, but she was meticulous and nailed it) for $10-$15. Tip is optional but definitely recommended and the best are students who are about to graduate... they usually would charge $200 for the same cut.

subscriptions like Netflix-uber credit card credits me $50. Off the bat that's about 30% off. Saves me money because I don't have cable or tv.

hh as dinner-or lunch specials-there are a few in the city where you really get your money's worth.

Chinese bakeries. A .75 pineapple bun is enough to fill me for lunch. But then again I don't usually eat lunch or breakfast. Just small snack here and there when I have a chance to breathe.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

?????


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ???
> 
> if you open an account with fidelity (I mean just a regular ol brokerage account with $10 of penny stocks) you can drop in for all the free coffee, biscotti, free water etc. this is the same if you bank with Wells Fargo or chase.
> 
> ...


Todd Dipetro Salon. I bet your next hair cut is on the house!


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Saving /Making Money:
Eat at home before you leave out for a shift, and pack a sandwich if you're planning to drive 6+ hours.
Drive hard, don't lollygag...aim to complete 3-4 trips per hour. Shuffle those riders that are likely to be a problem, you already know the warning signs. Drive hard, make your nut, go home.
Don't offer bottled water to pax, not worth it.
Don't wash your car, just drive fast thru a rain shower. Vacuum it out once or twice a month for $1.
Costco Citibank VISA for 4% back on gas + GetUpside. Know the cheapest gas station in your area and hit it every time you're close.
Drive smoothly to save your brakes & tires, and to reduce engine wear. DIY as much car maintenance that you're comfortable with.
Get to Uber Gold or higher & >85%/<4% to see the trip distance. Decline all rides longer than 20 minutes when surge is happening late on the weekends. Accept all rides instantly when surge isn't likely (weekday evenings/weekend mornings).
Drive the busiest times possible in your area. AVOID mid-day driving during the week, AVOID TRAFFIC!
Do the math on whether quests or CTBs are worth it...$2 extra per ride should be the minimum. DON'T LET A BONUS FORCE YOU INTO A BAD/UNPROFITABLE RIDE.
Use up both of your destination filters every day, but always save a destination filter to get yourself back home with a pax to avoid the deadhead, DON'T WASTE MILES!!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> I saved over $25k so far between Uber and a side gig. I can afford to make financially correct choices to skip washing my own car.
> 
> If I was broke down to my last $20 that might not be the same situation.


Still a putz


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Buy cases of Deer Park water at Sams club. A case of 48 runs me roughly $4.00. I can make that last a month as I don't drink tap water at all. Purified bottled water is basically tap water. So forget that too.
> 
> Shut off lights in rooms you aren't in.
> 
> ...


Buying gas at Costco! Buying bulk snacks at Costco. Those containers of mixed Nuts are around $20 but the protein in nuts will keep you from getting hungry often and stopping for fast food.

Shopping at the Costco food court is Muy Mal for your waistline.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Mint Mobile 20$ a month w 8GB. 240$ a Year vs 70x12=840$. you save 600$ a year.
Torrent all your media, no need for a cable/music subscription , save Hundreds. 

its just about fall, No need to keep that car on for ac. turn it off in between trips.
pay your insurance upfront every 6 months.

i do all this , saves me like 2k a year.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Still a putz


1 open spot left in the fanclub. Want in?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Pay cash for everything. Get a large coffee can for spare change at the end of the day.

Stop washing your car. Unpaid work or paying for it. Yeah right. Find a place where you can get a wash free for a fill up. Buy a decent hand vac and vacuum as you see fit. 

Sign up for an ebt card. Let the government feed you. If Uber and luft are you only gig you most likely qualify.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Meh. I don't trust that hoopty Corolla driver. ? ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Those Gillette fusion 5 razors can be resharpened, by dragging them backwards across denim.
> 
> I bought a pack of ten about 3 years ago and still have a handful that are working. Prior to that I would throw them away, not knowing they could be sharpened.
> 
> ...


If for any reason the sharpening on denim thing doesn't work, there's Dollar Shave Club. You can set the subscription for every 1, 2, or 3 months, depending on how you shave, and cancel and re-up at any time. The razors are every bit as good as Gillette.

While not cheap, some friends have said DSC's shave butter is great, too. Lots of skin calming and nourishing ingredients and still let's you see what you're doing for precision work.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

In my experience, DSC's blades are inferior to the Fusion blades, mostly wrt. clogging.

I always get the cartridges in bulk via eBay, Amazon, or Costco depending on who gas best deal. It's usually in that order.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Buying gas at Costco! Buying bulk snacks at Costco. Those containers of mixed Nuts are around $20 but the protein in nuts will keep you from getting hungry often and stopping for fast food.
> 
> Shopping at the Costco food court is Muy Mal for your waistline.


Costco... I love Costco...

Buy a $4 rotisserie chicken. Pull the meat off the bone and chop it up. Add it to some plain Greek yogurt, diced celery, walnuts, and halved seedless grapes or Craisins and some seasonings depending on your tastes. Should be able to eat it for a week. Pop the stripped carcass into a slow cooker along with some celery, carrots, onions (all quartered), and halved garlic cloves, some rosemary, thyme, parsley, or some other herbal mix like Italian or Greek seasoning, salt & pepper. Cover with water and cook on low overnight. In the morning, strain well and you'll have a lovely broth to drink, use as a base in soups, use instead of water when making rice, etc.

Can't beat $4 for a cooked bird that will cost you $7 raw in the supermarket.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

$4? Where do you live? It's $5 in California


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> If for any reason the sharpening on denim thing doesn't work, there's Dollar Shave Club. You can set the subscription for every 1, 2, or 3 months, depending on how you shave, and cancel and re-up at any time. The razors are every bit as good as Gillette.
> 
> While not cheap, some friends have said DSC's shave butter is great, too. Lots of skin calming and nourishing ingredients and still let's you see what you're doing for precision work.


Love me some Dollar shave club!?!?!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

BTW never knew about resharpening razors, good to know. I assume it is the same basic concept as stropping a blade, just on one edge. I have some horse leather strops around somewhere, in my knife sharpening kit...


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Are you serious ?
> 
> Those cost a million dollars for a pack of 3 !!! -o:-o:-o:
> 
> I am using them now, going to try that trick this week.


Dollar shave club...5 triple blade cartridges for $2 a month. No cheaper option out there.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I don't think it's that cheap for that many cartridges that often past the initial first shipment promo.

It's cheaper to grow a beard.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Also, it's possible to learn to cut and style your own hair with the right tools, if the style is not complicated.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Buy economy car. On Uber X you make the same whether you drive a Toyota Yaris or Chevy Impala. Yaris will break down much less and it will use much less gas. Insurance is cheaper too.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Just sharing my personal style of money saving. I'm quite a cheapass.

For food, someone already mentioned the rotisserie chicken. I can get one of those from Walmart for $5 (I think it's $4.89 or something). It can last me anywhere between two to four days since I only eat once a day. It might sound extreme, but that's because I don't feel comfortable driving with my tummy full. I definitely don't like pooping using public toilet so I poo everything out in the morning before I leave to work lol!

Another thing I do for food is buy those family sized servings if I want variety (cheaper by the ounce). I think the new brand I discovered is Stouffers. They have alfredo chicken, lasagna, meat loaf, salisbury steak and other things. Usually the price for family sized servings range from $6 to $11. Family sized servings can last me two or three days. Walmart's Great Value brand is also in that price range, but they don't taste as good as Stouffers. 

Instead of bread, I buy a 12 pack set of Maruchan Noodles for about $2. The price for this thing actually went down from $2.25 a box I think. I only eat 2 servings of Maruchan a day to mix with the chicken. Quick to cook! A 12 pack set can usually last me 6 to 7 days since I only need 2 a day.

For entertainment, somebody already mentioned it, you can get pretty much every movie, show, or game on the net. I don't even have a tv! I just watch and do everything here on my PC. You can just stream shows from certain websites. For movies, you just have to be satisfied with moderate copy of movies, with the audience reactions or coughs and silhouettes of people moving included, until an HD version is uploaded. If you want music, you can actually use a program to download video from youtube (usually mp4 video format) and then convert it into the music mp3 format. Put those mp3s into a usb stick and you have your very own collection that you can play in the car while you drive!

Another one I can share from my personal experience is knowing when "Buy 1 Take 1" sales take place at groceries. For example, there is this one Asian store I frequent where I ended up befriending the cashier lady. She noticed I love eating Japanese food, specifically the tekamaki. She told me that usually at 6pm, all the unsold sushi are sold on a Buy 1 Take 1 basis. One order of tekamaki, which is around $4, contains around 16 pieces. That means I get to eat 32 yummy tekamakis during B1T1! I love tekamaki so once a week, I usually buy it during those times.

Someone mentioned haircuts. My hair doesn't grow super long that fast, so usually it's one haircut every 4 or 5 months for me. Here in California, there are certain Asian barbershops where you can get haircuts for $6. They're so cheap you can even afford to tip the barber and the total will still be cheaper than the usual haircut price. Try places with Asian food and stores, if there's a barbershop there, it's probably cheaper. As for shaving blades, I don't know about others, but I've been using the same gillette blade for years without replacing it. Either my facial hair is weak or a dull blade is more than enough for me. Sure it might sting a bit when you shave with a somewhat dull blade because it kinda pulls instead of cuts, but it doesn't really hurt that much. I don't even use shaving cream. I just use water and a bit of soap. 

One of my side businesses is selling imported stuff from Japan. There's no real way to escape the ever rising costs of shipping via USPS, especially if the items you are selling have to be insured and properly packaged. I used to always bubblewrap everything, but nowadays, I tend to recycle things more often. For example, when it comes to boxes, I usually just take the unwanted boxes from friends and family. Usually these are good quality Amazon, Macy's, or Kohl's boxes. Perfect sizes for the items I sell on ebay and the like. As for filling, instead of bubblewrap or "peanut foam", I just use the advertising paper that I get for free in the mail. You know those things, they're like newspaper but they're just filled with marketing stuff. Those make for great packing material in boxes, even better than bubblewrap because they won't get popped!

For lemonade, I just put a few drops of "lemon juice" in water. You know those little squeezable bottles of lemon juice you can buy for a few cents? Those are perfect. The concentration of sourness in those is excellent, so you just need a few drops to make a big glass of water turn lemon sour!

That's all I have to share for today. Oh and shuffle when the opportunity arises, of course haha!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Haven't read your entire post yet, but Costco rotisserie chicken is like 50% bigger than a Walmart rotisserie chicken.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I can’t sacrifice quality, at least to a certain degree.

I’m about getting the good stuff cheap, not cheap stuff cheap.

i also eat McDonald’s more for the taste then the price. I can get just as easily a meal from amazon go that’s healthier and cheaper then mcdonalds...

because eating ramen is cheap but if you’re doing it at a 6/12 pack a week, you are also setting yourself up for major health care bills down the line.

I rather have one pair of shoes I wear everyday for a couple of years minimum at $100 then go through four to five pairs in a couple of years at $20 each.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Not doing cocaine


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

mch said:


> Not doing cocaine


Agreed, methisbetterbangforthebuck!!!!!!11


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I knew this would be featured!
RaisedonSerial, once in a while you are alright ?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> ...I'm currently under collections and thinking about a bankruptcy option, but need to gather more info first.


Few thoughts here for what they're worth.... Bankruptcy stays on your credit report longer then not paying. Bad debt stays on for 7 years. In the world we live in seven years goes by pretty quick. If you don't have any major assets that are worth going after then consider just riding it out. Doubtful the debtors, or even the IRS, can place lean on paychecks if you can demonstrate the money is needed for basics.

Get yourself a "secured credit card". _Not_ a pre-paid card, a secured card. Capital One has the best deal (or used to anyway). On a secured card you send the cc company a check for, say, $250. That buys you up to $500 actual credit on the card. Then pay down the card on time. Religiously.

At the time the bad debt rolls off your report you will have a halfway decent credit rating.
_

_


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I can't sacrifice quality, at least to a certain degree.
> 
> I'm about getting the good stuff cheap, not cheap stuff cheap.
> 
> ...


Completely agreed. You might be worthy future-ex-wife material after all. ?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> I started out ride sharing around late May/early June after some unfortunate events in life that left me nearly dead broke overnight. I'm finally back to a somewhat stable and more comfortable state but certainly far from "free", which for me, motivates me further to stop wasting money unnecessarily on things than when I was broke.
> 
> Here are some "late year resolutions" on changes I hope to make to trim the fat and put away some more dough for the future:
> 
> ...


-----------------------------
At Costco, how long do you wait in line to get gas? 
Do you have to pay a fee on the Uber debit card at all locations?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Obviously depends on the day and time but typically no more than a few minutes, it moves rather quick.

No fees I'm aware of besides cash outs at "regular" ATMs... But I don't do that, I get paid on cash outs via Walmart.

While we're on this topic... It's easy to link the Uber debit card to your bank account and back, so that money can be transferred in both directions, for free. If you're not living payday to payday (or cash out to cash out, rather), it's not a bad way to manage your cashouts without a fees. And if you have extra time or shop at Walmart a lot, the 2% cashouts can add up over time. Personally I don't go over the board with it, but it's nice getting like $10-$15 free on Walmart shopping trips.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Costco - have to wait 20+ minutes at the locations near me. I don't shop at Costco so the yearly fee would be deducted from any savings that I would have. Their gas prices are great.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I get a lot of stuff from Costco... They have awesome deals on a lot of stuff. Quality meats, random supplies (paper towels, plastic utensils, gloves, etc), bulk snacks as another poster mentioned, bulk food (decent pasta sauce), and just about everything else too (toiletries like mouthwash, toothpaste, etc). Even as a single person it's great buying stuff you will eventually need more of, in bulk. Saves time and money.

Last several years I've gotten $200+/yr on rebates via the Executive membership, which runs $120/yr (vs $60/yr regular membership w/o rebates). So the membership has not only been free but paid me. Coupled with the Costco/Citi credit card I've gotten over $600 on top from Citi as well, when I had that card. Unfortunately that account is in collections now with a hefty debt.

Just wish the gas was 24/7, or at least later hours.

Haven't done the math but I'd guess off the top that if you drive full-time, you could get your $60 membership back along with the added perk of being able to shop there occasionally, just from gas savings alone. That is, unless the wait times are very long and not worth the while, which in your case seems to be.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> Completely agreed. You might be worthy future-ex-wife material after all. ?


?

let's not get ahead of ourselves ?.

I still type in ebates... but the browser auto changes it to this ratchet:









I didn't really spend enough to get $108 btw, its some weird rebate thing I think because I didn't cash a few checks prior or..?

but overall $1300 for stuff I was going to buy anyways, on cc that also earns rewards... since 2011


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Don't get married. The best savings tip ever


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Drive in reverse.

You won't put any miles on your car and will have better resale value.

Plus you can keep a close eye on tailgaters making things much safer.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> What routines do you have to keep from spending unnecessary money?


I keep my wife locked up in the cleaning closet.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> Haven't read your entire post yet, but Costco rotisserie chicken is like 50% bigger than a Walmart rotisserie chicken.


And a dollar cheaper.

Also, $1.50 for a large hotdogs and soda with free refills on the soda.

Want to eat on the cheap? Go into Costco and stop at the food court. Buy the hot dog and drink. Put your fixins on the dog (choice of relish, onions, mustard, ketchup), fill up your cup with ice and soda, and eat. Then get a refill on the soda and carry it with you as you traverse the aisles looking for the people giving out samples of all sorts of goodies. Make your way to the rotisserie bird's and pick one out (the darker, the better, for just under $4, and then over to the water. A 30-bottle case of 16.9 oz. bottles of Kirkland water costs just under $3, IIRC. Check out, refill your soda again, and be on your way.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Bankruptcy stays on your credit report longer then not paying. Bad debt stays on for 7 years.


Here's the thing about bankruptcy:

If you don't have any assets for someone to get, there's no need to file for bankruptcy. Plus it's not free to do it.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Here's the thing about bankruptcy:
> 
> If you don't have any assets for someone to get, there's no need to file for bankruptcy. Plus it's not free to do it.


Yep. I've done it before and it cost me $2500 in attorney fees. Should've just waited out the 7 years. Bankruptcy stays on your record for 10 years.
That was long ago for me. But still, if you can avoid it, do so.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> For real? My kids always made fun of me for trying to save money.
> Tooth picks and cotton swabs make Q-tips.
> Old toothbrushes and vinegar take scale off of chrome faucets, soaked for 30 min.
> Baking soda and water for heartburn. Tastes awful,
> ...


I saved a lot of money by not having kids....

https://slickdeals.net/ helps save money, but the side effect is you spend money. But, just saw there's a 24 pack of Rockstar energy drink for $24, that's $1.00 a can. Oh and if you get hooked on that website, I take no responsibility.....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I saved a lot of money by not having kids.


Not having children IS a retirement plan.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I learned a lot from the hobos. If you're walking by a clothesline and there are clothes on it, free clothes! If you see a pie on a windowsill, free pie! I've got a million ways to save money. Just ask!



The Gift of Fish said:


> I keep my wife locked up in the cleaning closet.


[USER=75738]@UberBastid , stop hacking accounts!



Christinebitg said:


> Not having children IS a retirement plan.


Unless my children exceed my level of success.
At this point that would not be difficult.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Money saving tip #669

Condoms.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Just sharing my personal style of money saving. I'm quite a cheapass.
> 
> For food, someone already mentioned the rotisserie chicken. I can get one of those from Walmart for $5 (I think it's $4.89 or something). It can last me anywhere between two to four days since I only eat once a day. It might sound extreme, but that's because I don't feel comfortable driving with my tummy full. I definitely don't like pooping using public toilet so I poo everything out in the morning before I leave to work lol!
> 
> ...


You need to download a APK called Show Box.








Excellent quality streams. No movie theatre camera stuff with people waking. Lol. 
I have been using it for a few years and haven't paid for a movie in years. 
They have TV shows as well. 
Here is what's new as of today for example.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

gooddolphins said:


> I used to be a host for Airbnb but not anymore but I do rent rooms. If you decide to rent rooms I strongly advise you to require a deposit equal to the price of an eviction and do a background check and put everything in writing and have them sign a copy as well as yourself so there's no confusion about the rules of the house and when rents due.


My added advice: go to the courthouse. Ask which attorney does the most eviction work. Contact that attorney and ask if they have a free landlord package - a lease that has been tested etc. Some landlord attorneys give free docs out because they anticipate some will bring future eviction work


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> What routines do you have to keep from spending unnecessary money?


I sold most of my stuff, gave up my apartment, bought a van and started sleeping in it and showering at the gym with the 2 year 24 hour fitness membership from Costco ($700ish but works out to like $30ish per month) I get gas, lunch ($2 pizza slice and water cup) and water bottles from Costco. Whenever I'm out in the boonies waiting for a call I'll walk in to a Safeway Walgreens CVS or whatever and look at all the weekly ads and try to find a good deal. The Safeways have $4 breakfast burritos which are quite good, and also have the $1 potato and macaroni salad cups. The pharmacies are good for deals on candies and granola bars etc. I use the fast food apps to get the deals on them. There's usually super cheap food there, and even with no deals two tacos and white rice from Jack in the Box is like $2.35 if ordered through the app. My car needs synthetic oil. I buy it in the 5 quart jugs at Walmart and always get the mail in rebates so my per quart cost for full synthetic is like $2.50 or so. I order my tires and auto parts online. Amazon eBay and Rockauto are pretty good. Everyday I have about 3-4 hours not working or sleeping. I soend this time attending to personal matters, which is usually my investments and legal matters. I will open and close bank accounts to get the sign up bonuses whch gets me perhaps $1,000 per year. I also do this with credit cards which gets perhaps $700ish per year in statement credits. I always am using the card with the most cashback for whatever the category it is Im spending in. The Costco visa carf is good for gas (4% back) and fast food (3%) The McDonalds app has a bug that I take advantage of to get unlimited free coffees. I contest all parking and traffic citations in court. I havent lost yet. Whenever Im shopping for things I will use multiple apps to barcode scan the item to get the store to price match the items. If I need a took for a singke job I buy it at Lowes or Home Depot, do the job and return the tools. Cant think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

vkandaharv said:


> I sold most of my stuff, gave up my apartment bought a van and started sleeping in it. My car needs synthetic oil. I buy it in the 5 quart jugs at Walmart and always get the mail in rebates so my per quart cost for full synthetic is like $2.50 or so.


if you are living in a van down by the river...how do you do mail in rebates without a fixed address?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> if you are living in a van down by the river...how do you do mail in rebates without a fixed address?


UPS Store.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I was always kind of frugal, but 10 years ago, I had to be extra tight with my $. Even now, I don’t like to spend money.

I had to quit smoking. It was either smoking or food. That’s when I started drinking much less, too.

I started getting my hair cut at the beauty school. We have a great one here Vici. 

I don’t eat out at restaurants much, except a few times a month. I stay away from fast food, except gotta have my Culvers cheese curds once a month.

I found a place that the car wash is only $5. It does better than the pricey places.

I don’t buy anything unless I need it. At my age, I could care less about buying things. If I need some houseware stuff, I first check the thrift stores.

I used to volunteer a lot during the recession. And it let me do some great things I couldn’t afford, like go to the Harley Davidson museum or other things.

My boyfriend and I did a lot of free things, nature hikes, jazz in the park (free summer event) and free museum days for public museum and art museum (offered here once a month). 

And I dumped the boyfriend who was borrowing too much $ towards the end of our relationship. He still owes me $1000 that I know he won’t pay me. Lesson learned!


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> if you are living in a van down by the river...how do you do mail in rebates without a fixed address?


po box with street addressing


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@sellkatsell44 it's easy to tell the amount was $105.84


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> @sellkatsell44 it's easy to tell the amount was $105.84


???


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Your rakuten.com amount


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> Your rakuten.com amount


Oh, ok.

I like cash back.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

This is some of the things I've been doing to save money while I do Uber/Lift: 

1) Drive a Prius. Doing this it cuts my gas bill almost in have compared to a gas only compact car.

2) Take with me lunch, Snacks, water and plenty of coffee in a thermal container. This way I save eating out and cut stop times for eating.

3) Drive at night. This will help me to maximize my time driving in light traffic and will keep my car cool and running smooth, minimizing breakdowns. ( Here I'm South Florida, is really hot 9 month of the year and traffic impossible during daytime).

4) Maintain my car myself as possible. I do oil changes, brakes, change fluids, tire rotations, wash and detail my car and whatever I can learn on you tube. This alone, has saved me lots of money from mechanics and shops in 4 years of Rideshare driving.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Dollar shave club...5 triple blade cartridges for $2 a month. No cheaper option out there.


Dont shave at all
This is sparta!!!!!!!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> Mint Mobile 20$ a month w 8GB. 240$ a Year vs 70x12=840$. you save 600$ a year.
> Torrent all your media, no need for a cable/music subscription , save Hundreds.
> 
> its just about fall, No need to keep that car on for ac. turn it off in between trips.
> ...


Any issues with Mint?


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Any issues with Mint?


not for me personally


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> I don't feel comfortable driving with my tummy full. I definitely don't like pooping using public toilet


I agree. I don't eat much after dinner, then in the morning, I make a coffee, then head out for AM rush hour and drive 3 to 4 hours. Then I go home and "use the facilities" and have more coffee and eat brunch, which "gets things moving." I never stop driving to buy food or stuff. Also, I've lost a few lbs.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I cut down my spending on hookers and weed.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Syn said:


> Don't get married. The best savings tip ever


...and if you do get married, don't get divorced.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> I cut down my spending on hookers and weed.


Weed is not going to break the bank because you cannot over smoke yourself, per say.

Hookers OTOH. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> If you serious about saving money.
> Forget about paying for car wash.... Get yourself a big bottle of car wash and do it yourself at less then 10 cents a wash.
> Laziness got you to been practically bankrupt so only way to get out of it is hard work.


I dont know where u get a figure of 10cents per carwash at home. If time is money than labor alone is $10 calculated at min hourly wage.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I dont know where u get a figure of 10cents per carwash at home. If time is money than labor alone is $10 calculated at min hourly wage.


If it taking you an hour to wash ur car then it probably a very good deal for you to be getting that car wash at the automatic washer and spend that time driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> I started out ride sharing around late May/early June after some unfortunate events in life that left me nearly dead broke overnight. I'm finally back to a somewhat stable and more comfortable state but certainly far from "free", which for me, motivates me further to stop wasting money unnecessarily on things than when I was broke.
> 
> Here are some "late year resolutions" on changes I hope to make to trim the fat and put away some more dough for the future:
> 
> ...


There was a man in my hometown.
Rode a bicycle everywhere.
Bought all his clothes at Salvation Army.
Ate most of his meals at Salvation Army.

Everyone thought he was poor.

When he died. He had no wife.
No heirs.
The STATE took $275,000.00 he had in a bank account.

He never spent.

The STATE does.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

One trick you can do on the outside of your car is if the body is fairly clean just hand clean the windows and chrome. If your car is a color that hides dirt well then having the chrome and windows clean will give the impression of having a clean car. Especially since most writers only year see your car from the outside for 10 to 20 seconds. All the rest of the time they’re looking out the windows so if the inside is clean and the windows are clean they will be happy.

Do your own maintenance! This is how you can save way more money than taking a brown bag lunch or other nickel and dime ways of saving money. For any maintenance that you can’t do yourself try to go to a place that is not the dealer. Dealers are total rip offs. Find a local garage etc. I found a local AAMCO transmission dealer that can do a lot of different kind of maintenance and they’re very honest, nice to deal with and very economical.

putting weather tech type mats on the floor allow you to wipe the mats out throughout the day and have the car always seem like it just came from the car wash. Carpeting is the worst, you have to keep vacuuming it. Try to cover all the carpet you can with mats.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> Buy cases of Deer Park water at Sams club. A case of 48 runs me roughly $4.00. I can make that last a month as I don't drink tap water at all. Purified bottled water is basically tap water. So forget that too.
> 
> Shut off lights in rooms you aren't in.
> 
> ...


"Pay your car note two days early" ... LOL


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

DudeUbering said:


> "Pay your car note two days early" ... LOL


Go ahead and laugh. I've talked to my loan company and I can save $20 a month that way and while you might not think that's a lot, that adds up to $240 a year. I can think of a much better way of spending that amount instead of lining the pockets of my loan company.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Go ahead and laugh. I've talked to my loan company and I can save $20 a month that way and while you might not think that's a lot, that adds up to $240 a year. I can think of a much better way of spending that amount instead of lining the pockets of my loan company.


I do a version of this... Capital one which my car is thru allows partial payments all month so I send $50 here, $50 there all month long and each time I do I save $10-35 in interest off my loan by having paid early... Why not if I have it... Not going to make as much as I save by holding it till the payment is due...

This is a great Idea....look into it.. I cash out, and send small amounts Al month long....


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> The McDonalds app has a bug that I take advantage of to get unlimited free coffees.


How does this work? A morning coffee for me is a must.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

DriverRI said:


> How does this work? A morning coffee for me is a must.


If word gets out McD gonna shut it down


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Here are my two cents, actually please pay attention and remember everything I am about to say

1. Cook yourself, dont eat out. Healthy diners are expensive, cheap junk food is bad for your health.

2. Eat healthy so you can stay healthy, medical bills can make most people go bankrupt.

3. Piggyback on a family data plan. Usually the more lines the cheaper it gets. I am paying $20 a month for unlimited data.

4. Do NOT buy an iPhone. You can't afford a $1000 overpriced gadget which you will throw away in 2 years. You will also degrade the battery rapidly by having screen GPS on and charging at the same time. A $250 Honor is more than everything you need and they are very high quality phones. Thank China for bringing us Huawei.

5. Buy a used reliable car with cash. If you need 5 years to pay off your car, you can not afford it.

6. Don't, don't carwash 3 times a week unless you are driving premium. X pax deserves a box on 4 wheels, nothing more. Unnecessary car wash wastes money and more importantly precious time which can be used to make money.

7. Bring your own snack and water (duh) and minimize down time by planning your route. Saving time is saving money.

8. Only swipe for things you can pay off with your bank balance. Don't spend what you don't have.

9. Dont buy what you don't need, do yourself and this planet a favor.

10. Drive safe and defensively, obey all traffic regulations, one accident or ticket can set you back days.

11. Be smart with cashback credit cards and find ways to get those sign up bonuses and cashbacks. You can make $1000+ a year and they are tax free.

Will add if I can come up with more.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

My favorite is for the shower
Turn water on while on toilet
It will be warm after a couple u/p posts
Get in shower and soap up head
Take soap from head and wash armpits
Take soap from head and wash genitals
Take soap from head and wash ass
The feet will do themselves
Get dressed and go to work
Time is money...


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> If word gets out McD gonna shut it down


PM me? ? Just trying to save $30/month ??


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> If word gets out McD gonna shut it down


Well, YOU already put the word out here. Don't hold back now. Share the knowledge.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Use Uber pool. It might take forever, but you're saving money!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Use Uber pool. It might take forever, but you're saving money!


yeah and you might never get a ride too so you end up walking so you really saving them $$$ :roflmao: 
plus getting exercise walking 10 miles.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> Well, YOU already put the word out here. Don't hold back now. Share the knowledge.


What's it worth to ya ;-)


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> What's it worth to ya ;-)


Lol. Why men great til they gotta be great?
Not happening. ???


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Eating out isnt that bad monday through Thursday. Many places have specials and drop their pants sometimes to get business especially pizza and taco Tuesdays.

I know bunch of specials near house especially pizza like $8- $10 carryout pizza specials and and much better that it's not digiorno its diarrhea 

If you are sitting in a mall waiting for a ride get out of the car and just take a menu and ask what kind of weekly specials they have.


----------



## getemtheresafely (Jul 1, 2014)

7 eleven hack for free medium slurpee ....works


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> Lol. Why men great til they gotta be great?
> Not happening. ???


But FOMO may compel you. My freebies continue unabated.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Here are my practice

1. Avoid home internet service. Why need one when you can share the network with other devices using your phone?

2. For singles like me, join the family mobile data plan of someone else. I am paying my mentor $25 / mo for unlimited data from T-mobile.

3. I disagree with some members suggesting not to wash the car. This is your property. Do not think to keep it clean for your passengers but for yourself. I consider my cars as my family and would be rather stingy on myself. Several companies in town offer unlimited car wash membership for just $20/mo. If you need waxing, that is talking about $32/mo. Wash as many times as you like! Free vacuum is also available in several locations.

4. As a hotpot-addict, now I would buy a box of udon noodles (with 30 pcs) for $12 and a pack of soup powder for $5 from China Town. With some vegetables and beef slices, it is good to go! Spending as little as $50, the food can support 5 times of hotpot at home. Compared with what I used to spend ($30) in hotpot buffet every weekend, this saves me tremendous amount of $$. Besides, I eat much less than what I used to a few years ago (ageing problem?) so it makes no financial sense to have buffets at all.










5. When I am too lazy to cook, I simply buy a can of spam from Kroger (stay alert to their buy 2 get one free promotion at the end of each month!), chop it into cubes and fry with rice. You can add soy sauce or ketchup during the process and it does taste awesome, no kidding!! The fried rice prepared from a can of spam can support 3 lunches.










6. I only go to the hairstylist when my hair grows to a length that I can no longer tolerate (once a year). I used to dye my hair with sharp colours once every 2 months. Not only does the bleaching process burn like hell, the colours also do not stay long. I feel pity for spending $400 to be beautiful for only 1 month! I also realize my hair gets thinner and thinner with age lol. Now I only do perming. It costs me about $200 including hair cut and an additional $30 tip. Every time the hairstylist tries to sell me a treatment package, I decline. I have been using this magical hair mask that reduces blunt ends and chances of entangling since I was 20. Using it once a week, this $70 jar can sustain a year of usage (compare with $60 for one-time treatment and each hair mask pack for $40/mo).










7. I have quit going to bowling centres or shooting ranges. Instead, killing zombies at home costs me only 1-time investment in the game (I have masked the bloody scene in the screenshot below).












25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont shave at all
> This is sparta!!!!!!!


I think Leonidas did shave or otherwise his beard would have over-grown.


----------

